
It's time to stop spending taxpayer money on Elon Musk - mikekij
http://dailysignal.com/2016/11/13/its-time-to-stop-spending-taxpayer-dollars-on-elon-musk-and-cronyism/
======
mikekij
Aren't these same subsidies available to GM, Ford, GE, and another other solar
company? Is the author just upset that one particular company has been better
able to build products customers desire in these markets?

I don't see anyone complaining that GM is getting a subsidy for the Bolt. Or
the oil companies' subsidies.

